# Ultrasound Results...sound scary!



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Drs have been watching my thyroid for about 4 years. had FNA about 3 years ago which was negative. All labs are good and not on any meds. had a visit this week and Dr is recommending right lobe out at minimum. Results below sound very scary to me . Some of the research I've done points these findings to cancer. Going to see the surgeon march 22. Any input would be appreciated.

Comparison: 3/1/2013, 3/16/2012 and 10/3/2012

Right lobe measures 6.0 x 2.5 x 2.7 cm, volume 21.2 cc (prev 4.6 x 2.0 x 2.6 cm, volume 12.5 cc)

There is a mildly vascular, heterogenous solid nodule with micro calcification and tiny internal cystic foci involving the mid and lower pole. This nodule has grown slightly in size since prev study and measures 4.0 x2.7 x 2.7 cm, prev 3.7 x 2.3 x 2.5.

Left lobe measures 5.7*1.5*1.6 cm volumne 7.1cc (prev 4.7*1.3*1.5 cm, 4.8cc)

In the upper pole there is a heterogenenous solidd nodule measureing .5 x .4 x .5 cm.

In thel medial mid pole there has been a slight increase in size in the predominatly solid hterogenous nodule measuring 1.3 x .9 x 1.0 cm (prev .8 x .6 x .85 cm)

In the lower pole laterally there is a redomonstration of the well demarcated complex cystic nodule with a large internal solid component measuring 1.5 x .7 x .7 cm (prev 1.3 x .7 x .7 cm)

there are bilateral enlarged lymph nodes, one on the right measures 2.1 x .3 x .7 cm. Two on the left the larger of the two measuring 2.0 x .4 x .6 cm.

Impression:
In general interval growth of a thryoid nodule is a poor indicator of malignancy, the exception is clincially detectable rapid interval growth. Both thyroid lobes increased in total volumne, more significant on the right.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Am I reading correctly that you have a nodule on the right lobe, and that nodule measures 4.0 cm by 2.7 cm by 2.7 cm? That's pretty darn big for a nodule! Mine was 3.2 cm, and it was so uncomfortable toward the end that I was ready to reach in and yank it out myself!

Those also seem like pretty large measurements for the thyroid lobes themselves. Do you have some discomfort in your neck?


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Octavia...thanks for your reply. I'm hoping to get some good feedback to help me make an informed decision.

But, yes those are the real measurements. I feel a lot of pressure in my neck and sometimes it feels like I have something stuck. But it's been there so long, I think I've gotten use to the feeling of it.

I see yours was cancer...sorry to hear that. That's what I'm worried about too. But I see you made one year clean! Congrats to you!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Am I reading correctly that you have a nodule on the right lobe, and that nodule measures 4.0 cm by 2.7 cm by 2.7 cm?


That was my question, too!

Given the size (if we are reading this correctly) *and* the enlarged lymph nodes, I would be leaning toward a total thyroidectomy and a possible central neck dissection.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would give serious consideration to at least a partial thyroidectomy...possibly a total. Y

You mentioned the FNA that was done 3 years ago. Are you planning to have one done again soon? That might be worthwhile if you are really on the fence about surgery. However, I had two surgeons who recommended surgery (before knowing FNA results) regardless of what my FNA would show, simply because of my discomfort and the clear visibility of the nodule protruding from my neck. Of course, they were surgeons, so I'm not sure they were completely unbiased in that recommendation.

You might find this helpful: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23275525


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Joplin...can you tell me what a central neck dissection is? I've never heard of that. The ENT recommends at least a partial, but if I don't get it they do want me to get another FNA. The micro-calcifications had me worried (as well as the size)....does that point to cancer?


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

[email protected] love your picture of your pug! I'm a dog lover too. Have two incredible Pomeranians (and a kitty too).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A central neck dissection is when they remove the lymph nodes right around the thyroid, usually when they remove the thyroid, too. If your nodes are enlarged and you are having surgey, you may as well have some pathology done on those nodes, too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MaaDoo said:


> Drs have been watching my thyroid for about 4 years. had FNA about 3 years ago which was negative. All labs are good and not on any meds. had a visit this week and Dr is recommending right lobe out at minimum. Results below sound very scary to me . Some of the research I've done points these findings to cancer. Going to see the surgeon march 22. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Comparison: 3/1/2013, 3/16/2012 and 10/3/2012
> 
> ...


It sure sounds like you will be having the thyroid out. Geez; what a mess. It makes you wonder if you have been getting good medical care all these years.

I am so sorry but do know we have plenty of "experts" here who will climb aboard your wagon and offer help and advice based on their own experiences.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

MaaDoo said:


> [email protected] love your picture of your pug! I'm a dog lover too. Have two incredible Pomeranians (and a kitty too).


Poms are so cute!!!

I'm extremely biased, but my current pug...well, I just couldn't ask for a better, more loving, more well-behaved dog. I really wish he could grow old with me. He's just so perfect.


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

@Andros...this is the first time they've recommended I have it removed. Prior to this, I was given the "opinion" if i wanted to have it removed that it wouldn't be unreasonable. Why won't they give me better advice? I have so many mixed emotions going on right now.

Thanks to everyone for your support! So glad I found this site. It's going to be a great help through this ordeal.

@Octvia...once I figure out how to upload a pic...I'll get one of my fur-babies to show you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MaaDoo said:


> @Andros...this is the first time they've recommended I have it removed. Prior to this, I was given the "opinion" if i wanted to have it removed that it wouldn't be unreasonable. Why won't they give me better advice? I have so many mixed emotions going on right now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support! So glad I found this site. It's going to be a great help through this ordeal.
> 
> @Octvia...once I figure out how to upload a pic...I'll get one of my fur-babies to show you.


Tutorial: How to put pictures into your posts 
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1004


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Saw the surgeon today. Right lobe must come out and they will freeze test it to see if it's cancer. If so, they'll take the hole ugly thing out. Also, possible central dissection because of the enlarged lymph nodes. ENT was going to call the radiologist to discuss if the lymph nodes to see if they were lateral (not sure what that means). They will call me 7 to 10 days to schedule the surgery. It will probably be end of April. Still very scared...


----------



## MaaDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Surgery scheduled for April 18th...yikes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MaaDoo said:


> Hi Octavia...thanks for your reply. I'm hoping to get some good feedback to help me make an informed decision.
> 
> But, yes those are the real measurements. I feel a lot of pressure in my neck and sometimes it feels like I have something stuck. But it's been there so long, I think I've gotten use to the feeling of it.
> 
> I see yours was cancer...sorry to hear that. That's what I'm worried about too. But I see you made one year clean! Congrats to you!!


Under the circumstances, it may be best to just go ahead and have the thyroid out. This way the pathologist will give it a good going over. Not everything is visible on ultra-sound or RAIU.

Humble opinion.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The 18th isn't too far away. Hang in there and remember, feel free to ask us lots and lots of questions!


----------

